

HTML5 Boilerplate removes pink text-selection highlight - f055
https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/commit/1d320b59a390041f25cf87d790f6472a25a512ef
It was an iconic h5bp element, users complain.
======
electrichead
Aww too bad, it used to be amusing to come across sites and be able to tell
that they didn't override this.

